# ASK A NURSE - High Prolactin - Periods



## chubbs (May 24, 2004)

Hi
I am hoping you can help as I am very confused.  I have been told I have high prolactin levels and cannot conceive as this can stop periods. which makes sense.  However, although my periods did stop for 3 months, they have now returned to normal for the last 3 months.
Does this mean that my prolactin levels could have returned to normal & I may be able to conceive?  Or, is it possible to still have periods when prolactin levels are high but the eggs produced are not able to be fertilised?

Many thanks for your help.
Chubbs
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would certainly get your prolactin levels checked again. Women can have regular cycles but the eggs not fert because of high prolactin. Best to get sorted out before going any further.

Sarah


----------



## chubbs (May 24, 2004)

Hi Sarah

Many thanks for the info & I will get my levels checked again.
Chubbs
xxxxxxx


----------

